# Stop dwelling on it.



## MatrixGravity (Nov 4, 2009)

I know how most of you may feel right now, but let me tell you this. You cannot let this consume you. You must not give it any of the attention it desires. Because if you do, you're simply prolonging the symptoms. Is this what you want? You want to live in this state even longer? Of course not. That's why you must always remember the following..

Change your thoughts, and renew your mind. Once you successfully manage to do this, the symptoms will begin to diminish.
I mean, you're already aware that you have the damn thing.. Why put in any extra thought into it? So you have an anxiety based disorder.. Alright. So just stop trying to fight against this. What good can it possibly bring? Embrace it. Simply embrace these emotions and cast them aside and know that in this exact time and place, you are here among all of us in this world.


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

Even if I don't think about it, it's there. I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

dreamsofsomeday said:


> Even if I don't think about it, it's there. I can't stop thinking about it.


then how do you know it'd be there if you just can't stop thinking about it?

it's like saying "there's no lake behind that mountain, I've never been there".


----------



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

Have to agree with this tbh, we all know its there - best thing is to try and do something rather than sit in the same spot thinking about it. It IS anxiety based and it IS horrible - (9 months now) but I also know changing thoughts and trying something new is the only hope.

I think understanding is important as well however, I have spent many months getting to the bottom of what I have and feel calmer in myself at least knowing what I am facing / trying to live with.


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Good advice. 1.5 years here and the one thing that's helped me the most is giving into the symptoms and letting them ravage me for a while pretty soon it just faded


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> then how do you know it'd be there if you just can't stop thinking about it?
> 
> it's like saying "there's no lake behind that mountain, I've never been there".


I'm sorry.


----------

